
Treatment with Hydroxychloroquine, Azithromycin, in Patients with Covid-19 - drocer88
https://www.ijidonline.com/article/S1201-9712(20)30534-8/fulltext
======
ghastmaster
It looks like a large percentage of the trial patients had a high BMI. This
indicates to me that high BMI is a factor in severity of this pathogen.

Those given HCQ alone had 78.9% steroid administration, whereas those given
neither med had only 35.7%

The two best combos had a larger percentage of steroid administration. HCQ
alone had woderful results. I think it is statistically significant. I just
wonder how much steroids played into it.

